# Neustart nach System->Start  bei TwinCat



## euro (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hab mir die Demo von TwinCat auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Wenn ich nun das System in den Start-Modus versetzen will stürtzt alles ab und Windows fährt erneut hoch.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand sagen kann wodran das liegt und wie man das Problem beheben kann.

Hab eine AMD Dual-Core Cpu mit 3GB Ram und ner ATI-Grafikkarte.
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Prof.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Das Problem kenn ich. Ist bei mir genauso. Hab eine AMD Turion 64 CPU mit 2GB RAM und ner ATI-Grafikkarte und auch XP Pro.

Hab aber leider auch kein Plan, woran es liegt.


----------



## euro (14 Juli 2008)

Ist das bei dir auch bei der Demoversion aufgetreten, oder bei der Vollversion?


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2008)

Ob Demo oder Vollversion is wurscht...

aber es könnte am AMD-Prozessor liegen. Hab letztens von nem Kollegen gehört, dass der Beckhoff-Support sowas ihmgegenüber angedeutet hätte. Weis nicht mehr, ob's an den 64 Bit oder am Dual Core lag, aber offiziell würde die Funktionsfähigkeit nur mit Intel Prozessoren gewährleistet werden.
Aber Dual-Core Intel-Rechner funktioniert auf jeden Fall, ebenso 4 Jahre alter Athlon-Prozessor .... hab ich nämlich selbst


----------



## art_anlagen (22 August 2008)

Bei TwinCat gibt es in diesem Sinne keine Demoversion. Die Runtime bendet nur nach 30 Tagen ihren Dienst.

Bei einigen AMD-Prozessoren (Dual core?) muss man in der Regestry folgenden Eintrag von 1 auf 0 ändern:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Beckhoff\TwinCat\System
--> DisableC1E=0

Das sollte klappen


----------



## euro (22 August 2008)

Jawohl, hat geklappt. 
Danke!


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Steh grad weng aufm Schlauch! Kann mir einer mal kurz bitte erklären wie ich in die Registry komm? War zwar schon mal drin, aber das ist ne Weile her.


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.

Mir ist gerade wieder eingefallen, dass man mit Ausführen -> regedit in die Registry-Einträge reinschauen kann.


----------



## silas (19 Januar 2009)

Ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber ich sah mich auch mit dem Problem konfrontiert.
Hatte mir einen neuen Labtop geholt mit Vista 64bit. Jedes mal beim Installieren von TwinCat ist mir der Rechner in den Bluescreen gegangen und neu hochgefahren.
Heute hab ich deshalb mal bei Beckoff-Suport angerufen.
!!Ja, wenn sie ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem haben geht dass nicht!!
Ich versuch es heut mal mit Virtual PC. Da dann WinXP32Bit drauf und TwinCat.


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2009)

silas schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber ich sah mich auch mit dem Problem konfrontiert.
> Hatte mir einen neuen Labtop geholt mit Vista 64bit. Jedes mal beim Installieren von TwinCat ist mir der Rechner in den Bluescreen gegangen und neu hochgefahren.
> Heute hab ich deshalb mal bei Beckoff-Suport angerufen.
> !!Ja, wenn sie ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem haben geht dass nicht!!
> Ich versuch es heut mal mit Virtual PC. Da dann WinXP32Bit drauf und TwinCat.


 
Na hast du schon ein Ergebnis?


----------



## suud (20 Januar 2009)

silas schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber ich sah mich auch mit dem Problem konfrontiert.
> Hatte mir einen neuen Labtop geholt mit Vista 64bit. Jedes mal beim Installieren von TwinCat ist mir der Rechner in den Bluescreen gegangen und neu hochgefahren.
> Heute hab ich deshalb mal bei Beckoff-Suport angerufen.
> !!Ja, wenn sie ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem haben geht dass nicht!!
> Ich versuch es heut mal mit Virtual PC. Da dann WinXP32Bit drauf und TwinCat.



Seltsam, normalerweise sollte da garnix passieren weil TwinCAT keine
signierten bzw. garkeine 64bit Treiber hat und die 32bit Treiber können ja nicht
geladen werden.
Habe auch Vista x64 und die Installation klappt soweit, nur dass man mit 
dem installierten TwinCAT dann praktisch nichts machen kann.
Ich wundere mich allerdings, dass es Beckhoff noch nicht geschafft hat im Installer
eine entsprechende Prüfung einzubauen...

Unter VMWare mit XP läuft es aber einwandfrei.


----------



## silas (20 Januar 2009)

Also mit Virtual PC und Win XP trauf geht es!


----------



## Fx64 (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

TwinCAT funktioniert nicht unter 64 Bit Windows Betriebssystemen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## waldy (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Gute Links mit gute Tipp 
Finde ich sehr nutzbar.

gruß waldy


----------

